# Stolen Mathews DXT



## RedInfected (Jan 14, 2010)

I had my Mathews DXT stolen out of my truck last monday from the Houstson Area Safety Council , its a mathews DXT with spothogg sights, cobra release , and a brown nikon riflehunter rangerfinder and a half a dozen arrows goldtip xt hunters in a Vanguard camo case , if anyone sees anything like this please let me know , Thanks


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*brother-so sorry-i will keep my eyes open...*


----------



## RedInfected (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorry , it was Last Tuesday morning not Monday


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Sux! Sorry bastages!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Does the Safety Council have surveilence? Need to get the detective on that. My Dad got his car broken into a few weeks back and they caught the theives through security cameras.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

that freakin blows..at least now you have a reason to buy the z7


----------



## RedInfected (Jan 14, 2010)

Jasmillertime said:


> that freakin blows..at least now you have a reason to buy the z7


I did , 2 days later and it is SWEET!!!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Now just keep yore door locked.........


----------

